# My 240 RB25 swap



## rbpowered240 (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's my car. It's not done yet, but its getting there.














































The next pics were taken at Lovefab where my car is currently getting the exhuast manifold made and some other stuff done to it.





































For those that are interested Cody at Lovefab will be selling these. The one on my car is the first of its kind. If you want one, get ahold of Cody and he'll give you more details.


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

OMG that is the BeastMaster. Nice ginormous turbo and all! Lucky you!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Nice car, it'll be a beast to drive for sure. All it needed was a kouki front end, S15's get no love from me.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

nicely done. and what are the specs on those wheels?

and as for front ends, its zenki>kouki>turd>s15


----------



## rbpowered240 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> nicely done. and what are the specs on those wheels?
> 
> and as for front ends, its zenki>kouki>turd>s15


18x 9 in the front with a +25 offset
18x12 in the back with a +17 offset


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

damn, thats fucking baller. you plan on going with wide body rear right?


----------



## rbpowered240 (Oct 18, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> damn, thats fucking baller. you plan on going with wide body rear right?



yes, it is getting a custom rear end done.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Very well done.


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

WOW!... car is coming along amazing... cant wait to see more progress on it...


----------



## turboduck (Aug 28, 2007)

That rear tires are soooo FAT man ....


----------



## rbpowered240 (Oct 18, 2007)

New pics from Lovefab!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

how bigs that downpipe?


----------



## RaverVampire (Nov 1, 2007)

pretty ^_^


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

can someone grab me a change of shorts? please?


----------

